# Dvd player



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried to put a Touch screen Head unit or cd/dvd player in there dash yet.... I was curious about that seeing as I can find any that "fit" let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Nissanmax (May 20, 2006)

i haven't seen or done any. the size looks perfect although they probably haven't completed a dash kit for it.

other problem might be space from the shifter


----------

